#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Competition Finalists

## seismic

http://www.facebook.com/industrydisr...e=1&permPage=1

Πέρασα στον διαγωνισμό ιδεών 

Dear Startup,

We are delighted to inform you that you have been chosen to compete in 
the National Finals of the Cleantech Open Global Ideas competition that 
will take place during Disrupt Startup ScaleUP on November 15th-16th at 
Megaron Athens International Conference Centre.

We will soon be in contact with you with all necessary information 
regarding your participation in the National Finals.

In the meantime, please find below a link to the announcement of your 
participation in our Facebook page, to like and share with your 
community:

http://goo.gl/J1Wcv0

Kindly do confirm that you are accepting your nomination as a National 
Finalist and will be able to attend and compete in the National Finals 
by replying to this email.

Congratulations!

Best Regards,

-- 
INDUSTRY DISRUPTORS β€“ GAME CHANGERS
GREECE  -  CYPRUS
Facebook: ID-GC
Twitter: @ID_GC
LinkedIn: Industry Disruptors - Game Changers
www.industrydisruptors.org

----------


## seismic

Πάω Μέγαρο ... με επέλεξαν για τον διαγωνισμό. 
CLEANTECH OPEN IDEAS
http://2014.industrydisruptors.org/startups/
http://2014.industrydisruptors.org/

----------


## seismic

Yiannis Lymperis's antiseismic patend can save lives and properties. Vote for him to help this grow.https://www.facebook.com/industrydis...=page_internal
Φίλοι μου ο διαγωνισμός άρχισε. Κάντε κλικ σε αυτό το linkhttps://www.facebook.com/industrydis...=page_internal
μπείτε μέσα σε αυτό κάντε πρώτα Like πάνω στην σελίδα, 
και μετά όταν εμφανιστούν οι διαγωνιζόμενοι ψηφίστε με Like Το Yiannis Lymperis.
Αυτός που θα πάρει τα περισσότερα Like θα κερδίσει τον διαγωνισμό στο ίντερνετ.
Σας ευχαριστώ. seismic
Υ.Γ 
Ψηφίστε εδώ μέσα αφού συνδεθείτε στο facebook
https://www.facebook.com/industrydis...from_id=312276

----------


## seismic

*Disrupt Startup ScaleUP**ΜΕΓΑΡΟ - ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ*_Ό,τι θες να μάθεις για επιχειρηματικότητα και καινοτομία_
http://www.ticketservices.gr/picture...upt-poster.jpg
http://www.ticketservices.gr/el/events/?eventid=1358

----------


## seismic

To βίντεο μου που θα παρουσιαστεί μαζί με τρία λεπτά ζωντανή ομιλία μου στης 15 και 16 Νοεμβρίου στο Μέγαρο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4
Ψηφίστε όταν μπείτε σε αυτό τον σύνδεσμο LInk for this page: Yiannis Lymperis 's Entry https://www.socialappshq.com/fb/vide...from_id=312276 αλλά πριν ψηφίσετε πρέπει να πατήσετε το Entry που βρίσκετε πάνω από το βίντεο μου, και μετά VOTE και Like

https://www.facebook.com/industrydis...132064/?type=1

----------


## seismic

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους που ψήφισαν και θα ψηφίσουν για την ευρεσιτεχνία!
Ο διαγωνισμός με αναγκάζει να ταξιδέψω σήμερα το βράδυ. 
Μπορείτε να ψηφίζετε μέχρι και την Παρασκευή 14 Νοεμβρίου 23, 59 ώρα Ελλάδος. Εάν δεν μπορέσατε να ψηφίσετε λόγο του ότι το σύστημα είναι περίπλοκο, πιο κάτω παραθέτω οδηγίες πως να ψηφίσετε.....
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλη!!! 
ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ.... ΨΗΦΙΣΤΕ !!!
Η Ιδέα... με απλά λόγια.
Αν πάνω σε ένα τραπέζι έχουμε δύο στύλους ο ένας βιδωμένος με το τραπέζι και ο άλλος απλά ακουμπάει στο τραπέζι.Αν κουνήσουμε το τραπέζι ο στύλος που απλά ακουμπάει πάνω στο τραπέζι θα ανατραπεί. Αυτός που είναι βιδωμένος με το τραπέζι αντέχει περισσότερο το κούνημα. Αυτό έκανα σε κάθε κολόνα της κατασκευής. την βίδωσα με το έδαφος για να αντέχει περισσότερο το κούνημα του σεισμού. Δείτε και το πειραματικό αποτέλεσμα στο βίντεο.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4
Έχω λάβει μέρος σε έναν διεθνή διαγωνισμό ιδεών. Αν σας αρέσει η ιδέα μου ψηφίστε Yiannis Lymperis.
ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΨΗΦΙΣΕΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ....Yiannis Lymperis 
Ψήφισε αφού κάνεις κλικ με το βελάκι πάνω σε αυτό το LINK  https://www.socialappshq.com/fb/vide...=312276Yiannis
Όταν μπεις μέσα σε αυτήν την σελίδα, πάνω από το βίντεο με το πείραμα 
υπάρχει η φράση ( LInk for this page: Yiannis Lymperis 's Entry ) κάνε κλικ εκεί στο Entry, μετά κάνε κλικ εκεί που λέει connect to Vote 
Όταν γίνει η σύνδεση στον δικό σας λογαριασμό του facebook τότε μπορείς να ψηφίσεις vote + Like 
Αν δεν δείτε τον αριθμό τον ψήφων να αλλάζει, δεν έχετε ψηφίσει σωστά. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Γιάννης Λυμπέρης.
Παρακάτω..
Ο λόγος που θα πω στο συνεδριακό κτήριο του Μεγάρου μουσικής στα Αγγλικά δείχνοντας το βίντεο
A huge and first ever advance in the battle against earthquakes that have plagued and killed millions of people worldwide for millenniumshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4 

1)The ultimate antiseismic system 
My name is Yiannis Lymperis. The video shows the mechanism of the anti-seismic system and an anti- seismic design method.
It also makes a side by side presentation of the experiments, with and without the anti-seismic patent, in order to compare the anti-seismic protection offered by the invention.
The utility of the invention has been shown through experiments.

Patent Idea
Suppose we placed two columns on a table, screwing one of them on the table, while we simply placed the other on it.
If you shifted the table, the unbonded column would be overthrown. The bolted column would outlast the lateral loading. 
I do the same thing with every column of a building, in order for it to withstand more lateral earthquake loading. I simply screw it to the ground.
This pretension between the roof of the structure and the soil becomes world's first time.(?)

The horizontal earthquake load generates oscillation, and the result is that the upper plates shift more than the lower ones.  The columns lose their eccentricity exerting a lifting effect on the bases and creating twisting in all the nodes of the structure.
The ideal situation would be to construct a building skeleton where, during an earthquake, all the plates would shift by the same amplitude as the ground does, without differing phases. 
The research I have carried out has these results. The method of the invention stops these problems of deformation on the building construction, applying with the mechanism pretension between the roof of the structure and the soil.

1)Comparing with existing anti seismic systems, the invention increases the resistance of the structure to an earthquake over 100% and reduces the cost of protection more than 50% 
2) I believe that with this method, prefabricated houses can be placed in towns, constructing several floors.
Manufacturers and all of us will profit from this change because they are industrially produced 30-50% cheaper.
3) It is applicable  in all building projects that are under construction , but also to many existing structures as well, ensuring anti-seismic protection.

It protects constructions against tornadoes and can also be used as anchor for the support of ground slope on highways .
Εnsures a strong foundation in soft ground.
And all this in a patent
There is no absolute anti-seismic design.
The invention provides the absolute anti-seismic design.
This monopoly makes it very marketable. 
The scientific team consists of
Professor Panagiotis Karidis seismic technology and Founder of seismic base at Technical University.
B) Nikos Markatos chemical engineer and former rector of the Technical University. 
All of us have over 40 years of experience, and this is the guarantee of the investment that we ask you to do.

----------


## seismic



----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Αγαπητέ Γιάννη (seismic),

Την εν λόγω δουλειά σου την έχεις παρουσιάσει εξαντλητικά στον παρόντα ιστοχώρο.
Η επανάληψη θεωρείται spam.
Αν επιθυμείς να διαφημιστείς στο eMichanikos.gr επικοινώνησε μαζί μας.
Το θέμα κλειδώνει.

Από εδώ και στο εξής, παρόμοιες αναρτήσεις που δεν προσθέτουν τίποτα σε όσα μας έχεις ήδη πει θα διαγράφονται θεωρούμενες, όπως είπαμε παραπάνω, spam και διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις.

----------

seismic

----------

